# New Irrational Thought



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Happy New Year to all! I hope you are continuing to monitor your thoughts and challenging those irrational thoughts that just make you feel bad. Here is a common thought that has been popping up a lot in my practice lately: Internal sensations are to be feared.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Dr Bolen, hope you had a great new year.







Welcome back!For me internal sensations are just part of my ibs and I have to say the HT turned them way down, but the remaining feelings I still have are sometimes clues for me to change something I may be doing wrong (stress-destress) or like a signal to eat, ect, and I feel like I use them more as a monitor really I am in tune with. One thing I use to do, is almost go into panic mode when an attack or the sensations preceding an attack would start and I have basically eliminated that fear.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Internal sensations aren't a problem any longer. BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I tend to think along the same lineas as Eric in that I notice internal feelings and use them as indications as to how I manage the IBS. Although there is not much management to be done nowadays thanks to HT.I don't worry about internal sensations though - I mean everyone has rumblings and gurglings just some of ours are louder and more pronounced than others! My digestive system always proudly announces when its hungry - no fear of me forgetting to eat







Clair


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Dr.Bolen, like the others here Mike's tapes have turned my gut sensations down to the point that there is nothing going on to worry/obsess about anymore! Sure feels great, thanks Mike!














Good luck to all, Norb


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Even normal people have internal sensations right? It may or may not be IBS related.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Yes, even so-called normal people have inner sensations. When things are working correctly, this is actually a good system. Your body gives you information, you use that information to take care of yourself, whether it be information as to the need to eat, the need to have a bowel movement, or the need to deal with an emotional reaction. Learning to trust your body, even with the IBS dysfunction is an important tool.


----------

